# Memtest86 multiple errors detected



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

I have intermittent random problems with my pc I originally thought was the hard drive. After 3 hard drives the issues still persist. Frequent check disks, monitor stops working, applications error then wont launch again until reinstalled, files get corrupted.

I was going to replace the PSU but decided to run and open source memory test boot disc utility and it reported over 30,000 errors.

I didn't let the test finish it was running for about an hour. If I let it finish would it tell me anything more or once it detects errors it is time to replace?

I am going to try and move the chips to a different channel, if still errors remove one of the 2 chips to see if one or both are faulty.

Any advice expertise would be appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Memtest on one stick at a time, any errors when test a single stick means a bad stick, on multiple sticks could mean a coupled different issues usually low voltage to the sticks.

Post your specs, MB, Ram, CPU, PSU, Video card.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

This PC is:
xp32 machine with 
intel eva cove DG35EC board with the G35 chipset 
DualCore Intel Pentium E2180
2 512MB DDR2 667 MHz 
WDC WD400JD-00HKA0 37 GB
no vid card
no expansion devices

Will run the mem test on each individual module shortly


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

also post psu details

make
model
wattage


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Doo! here is

power man ips350j2-0

350w


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should be a rebranded Fotron(FSP)unit and a little small even for integrated video today but check the voltages(12v, 5v, 3.3v) in the bios on the PC health page lets see what it's outputting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

upgrade

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w

this one is better value

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for focusing in on that. These computers were built by a previous IT staff and I have been reporting back to the manager that they made them too cheaply. When I quoted new computers to our new manager he seemed quite alright with the price, my $800 vs. their $500. I got the corsair 650W for the new units because I believe the power supply is a component you should never cheap on, plus if you ever add expansion cards or fans you are more likely to stay within tolerance. 

I am sure the RAM is bad but it could be because it was starving for voltage all these years?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Possible power will do strange things at times.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Both memory modules test fine individually but error when both are in. Voltage?

I am going to try testing both of them in the other channel. Is it possible the memory slots are bad?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not unusual to receive errors when there are none when you test more than one stick

that's why you test one at a time


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok here are the results

Results summary = The memory only fails when both modules are installed in channel one slots (black) or channel 2 slots (Green)

chip #1 slot #1 No error
chip #1 slot #2 No error
chip #1 slot #3 No error
chip #1 slot #4 No error
chip #2 slot #1 No error
chip #2 slot #2 No error
chip #2 slot #3 No error
chip #2 slot #4 No error
chip #1 slot #1 / chip #2 slot #2 No error
chip #1 slot #1 / chip #2 slot #3 (channel 1) *ERROR*
chip #1 slot #1 / chip #2 slot #4 No error
chip #1 slot #2 / chip #2 slot #1 No error
chip #1 slot #2 / chip #2 slot #3 No error
chip #1 slot #2 / chip #2 slot #4 (channel 2) *ERROR*

Thoughts? Boggles my mind. Maybe the mem sticks are not dual channel compatible or there is something wrong with the channels physically, maybe a bios setting to activate dual channel memory :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The error is always on the same memory correct?

Is the ram standard 1.8v rated or higher?

If it's rated higher set the Ram voltage in the Bios up by .1v and retest.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Not exactly the error only occurs when both memory chips are inserted and when they are inserted in a dual channel position. If I stagger both chips so one is in each channel there are no errors.

Maybe its not dual channel compatible memory but the board is not detecting that and trying to run dual channel.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use CPUz to see if the sticks are the same part number and close to the same production date on the Spd tab. > http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

They seem pretty close:

DIMM #	1
SMBus address	0x52
Memory type	DDR2
Module format	Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Kingston (7F98000000000000)
Size	512 MBytes
Max bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part number	
Serial number	6B0AF4C3
Manufacturing date	Week 05/Year 07
Number of banks	1
Data width	64 bits
Correction	None
Nominal Voltage	1.80 Volts


DIMM #	2
SMBus address	0x53
Memory type	DDR2
Module format	Regular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)	Kingston (7F98000000000000)
Size	512 MBytes
Max bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part number	
Serial number	6A0AF8C3
Manufacturing date	Week 05/Year 07
Number of banks	1
Data width	64 bits
Correction	None
Nominal Voltage	1.80 Volts


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea close enough that even if dual channel mode wouldn't work they would run together in single.

Check the temps on the motherboard chipset in the Bios on the PC health page with both sticks installed.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Would the temp be different depending on which slots they were in? They are both currently installed and I get no errors, but I have one in each channel. Its only when they are in channel 1 or 2 simultaneously. Would that create extra heat? I'll check with some temp software tomorrow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Install them in the slots that give you the errors, if for example the heat sink on the chipset was loose or the thermal paste has deteriorated then it will be overheating with the 2 sticks on the same channel. Yea it's a long shot.


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

I forgot I have some temp tools already installed  They are all reading 25C CPU and 47-49C main board under stress. That is the benchmark. Will change chips to one channel and retry.

I don't think the CPU sensor is working, I don't think it is running at 25C and it never changes during stress test. I think the main board one is working but suspect given the cpu behavior


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try CoreTemp for the CPU> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry I have not gotten back yet the computer is running normally now that the memory is split between channels. I am afraid to touch it and have it act up again. Should I play around, or if it aint broke don't fix it, lol...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it ain't broke don't fix it..............................


----------



## GPtech (Mar 25, 2010)

hahahahaha, wiser words were never typed.


----------

